# How good is your relationship with your SO's ex?



## bronze_chiqz (Nov 15, 2007)

Hello ladies.Im sure all your man had an ex r/ship before( maybe not for some lolz!)

So now ur man is with you, how far do you know his ex gf? Had he been honest about his past?Can you make friends with them (apart frm the fact bugging you that the girl is his ex!)Had he told you about their wonderful ex life together, things they've done?How do u cope with it?How do you react if you bump them?


----------



## AngelaGM (Nov 15, 2007)

My husband just has an ex wife. We get along ok.


----------



## brewgrl (Nov 15, 2007)

my husband has many ex fiance's, hehehe, and i have met them all. i am not friends with any of them, but i dont dislike them either.

my husband, however, seems to love my ex'es, well, the ones i am still in contact with. as a matter of fact, one of my ex'es was one of his groomsmen.


----------



## puncturedskirt (Nov 15, 2007)

My boyfriends last girlfriend before me was when he was 16.. lol So.


----------



## Solimar (Nov 15, 2007)

Not friends with any of my SO's ex's at all. I was friends with one of his gf's while they were dating, but now she absolutely hates me, and I think that she is the biggest coercive, *****y person on the face of the planet =P His other ex's I don't give a shit about, and don't care to know them.

Yeah, he has told me in the past the stuff they have done and all that, even down to like, songs they made out listening to, and while it bugged me a lot, I'm still better than them anyway ;]


----------



## empericalbeauty (Nov 15, 2007)

I dont know his ex gfs..and I am glad i dont...girl fight..for real.


----------



## Dreama (Nov 16, 2007)

I know one of my bf's ex's and we're okay I guess. We say hi and bye, but that's it.


----------



## Annia (Nov 16, 2007)

I am easy to get along with. I have never had problems with ex-girlfriends. I love having a drama free life and if giving up any personal problems that I may have--is worth it.

Unrequited friendliness, if that is the case, I just ignore them.


----------



## mac-whore (Nov 16, 2007)

nah, my bf dosen't keep in touch with any of his ex's and neither do i. baggage.


----------



## kitsune89 (Nov 16, 2007)

My boyfriend was....ok I can't put it nicely he was basially a whore. I know the number of ladies he's done and for awhile just that number made me so paranoid. I haven't met his most recent ex-fiance even though she bugged me on myspace for awhile. I wouldn't get along with her even if she hadn't been his ex. I just don't like her.


----------



## La_Mari (Nov 16, 2007)

Never met her. I hear she's a crazy wh*re. He told me I should kick her ass lol. She'd hit him and cheat on him.

WOW... poor girl, now I have him


----------



## sweetnsexy6953 (Nov 16, 2007)

My s.o. has told me all about his past exs. Theres just one I cant stand and she pisses me off like no other. In the beginning of our relationship she would call and text him all the time and it got on my nerves so bad. He even told her not to text or call anymore but shes stupid and did. You figured she would have learned her lesson but no, she kept textn and callin. She found a bf so it all stopped but when they broke she was right back to doin what she did before. Its been almost 2 years since we've been together and she still calls from a private number but doesnt ever say anything. I have her number blocked from texting him. So far thats worked but wait no it hasnt. She texted him from one of her friends phones. Gd shes so stupid and it pisses me off. I just wanna punch her in the face. We even came to an agreement that she wouldnt text or call him anymore sure looks like thats not gonna happen. I wish she would just leave us alone well him alone and things would be all fine and dandy. Theres more to say but dont feel like sayin it all.


----------



## bronze_chiqz (Nov 17, 2007)

I can get jealous bit...hope I dont show my facial expression whenever I bump into them..U know we woman like to think a lot even for a small thingz...like seeing the ex..i'd been wondering like that's the lips of that woman he'd kissed before n so on n so on lolz!!!!I know im crazy but its just that I cant help think of it, of coz it didnt overpower me so still in a safer mode I suppose!


----------



## pinksugar (Nov 17, 2007)

ugh i try not to think of how they touched each other when i see them..

we have roughly the same number of exes.. two are crazy psychos, and the other used to be a close family friend, so we went to her 21st. she's different from me so its like, how can he like her AND like me? but i liked her.. kind of person i could talk to but not want to be close friends with type thing, and that's good enough for me. We dont really see her anyway


----------



## XkrissyX (Nov 17, 2007)

I chose not to make friends with his exes because Im a hater and a b***h.

They can kiss my ass.





Im not really interested bout his past relationship with them.


----------



## sweetnsexy6953 (Nov 18, 2007)

Originally Posted by *XkrissyX* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I chose not to make friends with his exes because Im a hater and a b***h. 
They can kiss my ass.





Im not really interested bout his past relationship with them.

I 2nd that one. Im the same way.


----------



## masad (Nov 20, 2007)

hmmm...

god..you gurls are soo lucky you can choose to not meet the ex's!!

wish i had a choice,,

my fiance..has kissed every girl he has met!!

one is living in his house ryt now =)) lol..

and he chose all his cousins..well ya..seriously!! almost every girl in the family was once his ex.excluding me..because i never encourged his advances and would always show him the door  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> butwell..long story short!!

i cant stand his two cousins he was in relationship with!! one just got married last month!! thankgod..she was a B*tch though..didnt like her..i dunno why he liked her =))

other is currently studyin in his area and is his sis best friend ..as being our cousin(me and my fiance are related) she is staying at his place..she is nice..but i recently started hating her ..some silly reason..but i cant stand him talking to her after that incident(nothing major) but...i mean its not comfortable for me ...

he doesnt talk to her and she doesnt talk to him

she got engaged also to someone else..

but still..i dont think when i go there i would be friendly with her that much..

i can pretend though =))


----------



## bronze_chiqz (Nov 20, 2007)

masad babe , I feel ur pain...my god ex'es staying under one roof?mannn dats tough!!! Even once few yrs back, I happen to see one my ex bf ex'es sister(Ive never seen the ex before), I lost my mood.Imagine by just seeing the sister only, not the ex!!


----------



## rejectstar (Nov 26, 2007)

My boyfriend only had one "relationship" before me, but it lasted less than a week. They never did anything, maybe hugged or held hands. LOL. I saw her at the grocery store once and got kinda jealous, but I really had no reason to. I never see her otherwise, we live in different towns.

I imagine that if he'd had other serious relationships before me, I probably wouldn't get along with his exes. I'm a bit jealous like that. It would really bother me, thinking about them touching and kissing each other...


----------



## Beyonce Welch (Nov 26, 2007)

This confused gal just wishes for a SO ! Then I will worry about the EX !


----------



## amandabelle (Nov 26, 2007)

Basically I am the only girlfriend my fiance has ever had. We did break up for a few months in the beginning of our relationship, and he sort of saw this one girl. I hate her. For more reasons then he used to like her. They didn't even do anything together, but she's a huge w*ore. She's "been with" all of his friends, no joke. I probably wouldn't hate her, but every 6 months or so she tries to break us up! Now they were "almost dating" 3 years ago! It didn't work out, we got back together, GET OVER IT! UGH, I hatttttee her!


----------



## carnivalbaby (Dec 4, 2007)

I don't know any of my SO's exes and I prefer it that way


----------



## mahreez (Dec 24, 2007)

i'm unlucky because my bf has a child with his ex and it's like she's a part of my life forever. well, right now we're not really in speaking terms coz it's like she ridicules her daughter's clothes if she knew i bought them etc. oh well, i don't really care what she thinks but it'll probably be less stressful if we get along.


----------



## cherryblossom13 (Dec 24, 2007)

Originally Posted by *mahreez* /img/forum/go_quote.gif i'm unlucky because my bf has a child with his ex and it's like she's a part of my life forever. well, right now we're not really in speaking terms coz it's like she ridicules her daughter's clothes if she knew i bought them etc. oh well, i don't really care what she thinks but it'll probably be less stressful if we get along.



Same here!He has a 10 yo son. But she doesn't bother me. She already has another kid with her new guy. She's ok.

I don't know any of his other ex's though. I know right before me, he was dating a crazy chick. They were only together for a couple of months though.


----------



## bluebird26 (Dec 24, 2007)

ew I have never met her thanks God! lol


----------



## Kookie-for-COCO (Dec 28, 2007)

My husband has an ex. We pretend to tolerate each other-when we meet which is rare-thank God. An Example however is that behind my back she calls me: Bony Joanie with the phony face." My first name is Joan. She is creative isn't she? Course I, too, have my names for her.


----------



## reesesilverstar (Dec 28, 2007)

what is this relationship you speak of?


----------



## kissedbyfire (Jan 2, 2008)

My boyfriend was well, a bit of a man whore before we hooked up. He was very blunt and honest about his past and had to literally sit down and count out the number of women he's slept with. He says he was giving me a warning about his past before emotions got involved. I'm the only woman he's ever been faithful to, but I fully understand WHY he cheated on his few girlfriends. Sadly it was the same reason I cheated on the men I've been with so I can't hold it against him.

One of my dear friends is a chick he hooked up with. I'm also friends with ONE of his ex's and one girl that, as a kid he saw as his ideal woman (thankfully that changed). The only ex's I'd have an issue with are the ones that made his life a living hell. AND the psychos that are STILL determined to get him back and try seducing him if I'm not around. Aaah club whores... I hate those girls.


----------



## cleodelinda (Jan 2, 2008)

Oh, I have never met her, and he never speaks about her. I'm lucky I think.


----------



## justdragmedown (Jan 2, 2008)

ha. Well i got to meet her and go out with her since he failed to mention he had a gf at first. So I was like... wow. SO I pretty much know everything how long they dated, although theres a significant difference if I ask her or him. Umm her family financed his car (45k) and gave him credit cards and Im like wow thats crazy since I know my parents would never do that for one of my boyfriends. But yeah Im pretty much full of info I dont need or care for about her and the family.


----------



## mama-mia99 (Jan 11, 2008)

thankfully, my husband prefers to eliminate anyone from his life with whom he had a past relationship. lovely for me! we don't discuss our past much or really at all, unless i'm complaining about my son's biological dad. other than that, the past is not brought up. i have no idea how many relationships he's truly had. i know about three pretty serious ones and he knows about my two serious ones but we don't discuss the good stuff....mainly just the negative cuz we're both complaining! i like it that way though...i never feel like i have to compare or compete with anyone in his past and neither does he. we focus on each other and our future together. we're so happy. i'm so happy! i've never had a relationship like this before but i like it.....it works.

Originally Posted by *bronze_chiqz* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Hello ladies.Im sure all your man had an ex r/ship before( maybe not for some lolz!) So now ur man is with you, how far do you know his ex gf? Had he been honest about his past?Can you make friends with them (apart frm the fact bugging you that the girl is his ex!)Had he told you about their wonderful ex life together, things they've done?How do u cope with it?How do you react if you bump them?

Originally Posted by *Kookie-for-COCO* /img/forum/go_quote.gif My husband has an ex. We pretend to tolerate each other-when we meet which is rare-thank God. An Example however is that behind my back she calls me: Bony Joanie with the phony face." My first name is Joan. She is creative isn't she? Course I, too, have my names for her. too funny! lol


----------



## daer0n (Jan 11, 2008)

Originally Posted by *sweetnsexy6953* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I 2nd that one. Im the same way. Me three, i don't give a rats tutu about any of them nor i wanna be friends with them, yugh.


----------



## Anthea (Jan 11, 2008)

I dont have a SO but my Ex's SO and I do not get along at all. He cannot keep his nose out of my sons buisness, so much so I went to court and stopped him from having contact with my son. Its a long complex story I won't go into it here.


----------



## Ricci (Jan 14, 2008)

Who would want to be friends with an ex?

Ex's are ex's for a reason


----------

